# اعادة تدوير الأجهزة الإلكترونية Electronics Recycle (ادخل و تعلم ) (ارجوا التثبيت)



## Omar Mekkawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:​ 




موضوعي اليوم هو:​ 

اعادة تدوير الأجهزة الإلكترونية .






مقدمة :​ 


السلام عليكم ..​ 

هل تملك كمبيوتر او اكثر قديم في منزلك ؟​


هل اصبحت الكمبيوترات القديمة عديمة النفع لدرجة رميها .. او استخدامها كا تحفة في المنزل ..​


هل تتذكر كم كان سعره مكلف .. وكم هو الان ؟!​


هل تبحث عن حيز في منزلك وتريد رمي جهازك القديم .. رغم انه يعمل بشكل ممتاز !؟؟​


لماذا هذه الشيخوخة المبكرة لجهاز الكمبيوتر ؟!​


ولماذا هو الجهاز الوحيد الذي يمكن ان ينتهي به الحال الى المقبرة .. وهو لا يزال يعمل .؟!!!​



فلنحاول جميعا البحث عن حلول لهذه الاسئلة ..​


وكيف يمكننا ان نستفيد من الاجزاء الداخلية لجهاز كمبيوتر قديم .. بأفكار عملية ومفيدة ..
الكثيرمنا يملك مخازن أجهزة الكترونية قديمة ويكون عمر الأجهزة الإفتراضي انتهى و أهمها : الكمبيوتر ، اللاب توب ، الراديو ، الفديو ، التليفزيون ، إلخ ............​



============================================​ 

أولاً :​ 

اعادة تدوير الكمبيوتر ، اللاب توب بجميع أنواعهما​ 


اعادة تدوير الكمبيوتر :​ 

يمكن استغلال وحدة تغذية لكمبيوتر قديم لتكون مثل وحدة تغذية منظمة لها أكثر من مخرج جهد ..​ 



يمكن الحصول على هذه الجهود ..​ 

+5 فولت
-5 فولت
+12 فولت​



+3.3 فولت

-12 فولت 
(+12)+(-12) = 24 فولت
(+5)+(-5) = 10 فولت
===========================================​



يمكن استخدام السي دي روم ( (CD ROMكمشغل اسطوانات أوديو (في السيارة أو في المنزل ).​ 

يمكن استخدام الهارد كفلاشة يواس بي كبيرة المساحة USB​ 

اعادة تدوير اللاب توب :​ 

يمكن تحويل شاشة اللاب توب إلى شاشة كمبيوتر عادي أو تليفزيون بواسطة بعض الدوائرالإلكترونية .​ 

يمكن استخدام بطارية أو طرنز اللاب توب في تشغيل بعض الأجهزة الإلكترونية ​ 

يمكن استخدام هارد اللاب توب كفلاشة يو اس بي كبيرة المساحة​ 



وهذه اول صورة لإختراعي ​ 

و هو يطور الآن ان شاء الله​ 

وهو يتكون من اجزاء قديمة جداً:8::20:​ 

و له فوائد كثييييرة تفيد أي مخترع أو مهندس مبتديئ أو محترف سوف اطلعكم عليها انشاء الله :8:​ 

هل لديكم أي أفكار جديدة يمكن استغلال جهازك القديم ؟​ 

يمكنكم المشاركة بأفكار جديدة ؟

:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:
:83:فين ردودكم يا أصدقاء :83:

:80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80:​


----------



## The friend (7 أغسطس 2010)

*بجد رائع هو هذا العقل اللي نحتاجه ، جزاك الله خير وافادك بعلمك وافاد امتك بك *


----------



## majed m (13 أغسطس 2010)

*تعجبني هذه الافكار التي تخرج من عقول متفتحه*


----------



## majed m (13 أغسطس 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> وهذه اول صورة لإختراعي ​




وين الصوره ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 أغسطس 2010)

:56:شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود:56:
هل لديكم أي أفكار جديدة يمكن استغلالها لأي جهازك القديم ؟​

يمكنكم المشاركة بأفكار جديدة ؟​ 

​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56: 
هل توجد أفكار اخرى ؟
هل توجد عقول متفتحة؟
الكثير منا يملك أجهزة قديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييمة غير مستخدمة :20:

هيا لنحولها إلى اختراعات حديثة لم تكتشف من قبل 
و ذلك بإضافة مكونات حديثة بسيطة و بعض المكونات القديمة ليصبح اختراع !
على كل منا ان يكتب لنا اسم أي جهاز قديم لديه انتهت صلاحيته و بعض المعلومات و صور اذا أمكن ( اصبح قديماً ، اصبح لا يعمل ، ............. إلخ ) .
و ان شاء الله سنحوله معاً الى جهاز عجيب المزايا !
هل هناك أفكار أخرى ؟
سيصبح هذا الموضوع لجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع الأعضاء 
:55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55:​


----------



## almjalat (30 أغسطس 2010)

*تعجبني هذه الافكار التي تخرج من عقول متفتحه*


*وييييين الصووور التي تمت 
*​


----------



## الزمن الجديد (31 أغسطس 2010)

وكذلك يمكن عمل مشغل اسطوانات اديو عن طريق الاتي كيسة قديمة باور سبلاي صب قديم وتجميع الكل داخل الكيسة مع اضافة بعض المؤثرات الضوئية


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

الزمن الجديد قال:


> وكذلك يمكن عمل مشغل اسطوانات اديو عن طريق الاتي كيسة قديمة باور سبلاي صب قديم وتجميع الكل داخل الكيسة مع اضافة بعض المؤثرات الضوئية


 
نعم يمكن ذلك​


----------



## nabrawy (10 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة جميلة بس يا ريت تتحفونا بأفكار فعالة


----------



## ادور (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## ميدو مان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

افكارك فعلا جامدة ربنا يوفقك والى الامام دائما


----------



## قسامي مقدسي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

تحويل طابعة قديمة الى متلفة للورق بـ
* اضافة شفرات للطابعة 
* اضافة قطع الكترونية للتحكم بها خارجيا وليس عن طريق الكمبيوتر

مشروعك رائع اخي نرجو المزيد من الافكار


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> :83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:83:​


 


nabrawy قال:


> فكرة جميلة بس يا ريت تتحفونا بأفكار فعالة


 


ادور قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


 


ميدو مان قال:


> افكارك فعلا جامدة ربنا يوفقك والى الامام دائما


 


قسامي مقدسي قال:


> تحويل طابعة قديمة الى متلفة للورق بـ
> * اضافة شفرات للطابعة
> * اضافة قطع الكترونية للتحكم بها خارجيا وليس عن طريق الكمبيوتر
> 
> مشروعك رائع اخي نرجو المزيد من الافكار



شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود​


----------



## aljahle (15 أكتوبر 2010)

وين الصورة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

aljahle قال:


> وين الصورة



السلام عليكم 
سيتم رفع الصورة قريباً​


----------



## zahirawy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

فكره جميله جدا
وعلى فكره انا عندى 
عدد 2 ماكينة تصوير من نوع كانون عطلانين ومش عارف استفاد منهم ازاى
وعندى كمان تلفزيون صغير عطلان
ياريت حد يقولى لو اعرف استفيد منهم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

zahirawy قال:


> فكره جميله جدا
> وعلى فكره انا عندى
> عدد 2 ماكينة تصوير من نوع كانون عطلانين ومش عارف استفاد منهم ازاى
> وعندى كمان تلفزيون صغير عطلان
> ياريت حد يقولى لو اعرف استفيد منهم



السلام عليكم 
من الممكن استخدام مكونات البرنتر في عمل اجهزة الكترونية اخرى و ذلك ببعض اضافات لها 

سأجد لك فكرة ان شاء الله​


----------



## خالد صريوي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

نفع بك اللة الاسلام ولمسلمين


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (5 نوفمبر 2010)

يجب علينا تعلم ثقافه التخلص من القديم و الزاتد عن الحاجه بالتبرع به لغير القادرين وهم كثير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

خالد صريوي قال:


> نفع بك اللة الاسلام ولمسلمين



شكراً لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس ألأجيال قال:


> يجب علينا تعلم ثقافه التخلص من القديم و الزاتد عن الحاجه بالتبرع به لغير القادرين وهم كثير



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## kh400 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

تشكر بس ما في فكرة حلوة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

kh400 قال:


> تشكر بس ما في فكرة حلوة



توجد افكار كثييييييييييييييييييييرة و لكنها تحتاج الى العقل​


----------



## [email protected]*Gsm (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع ممتاز و لكنى لم اجد اى مهندس قام بفهمه او محاولة الاستفادة منه

بدلا من كلمات الشكر على الفكرة يجب اثراء الموضوع بردود فعالة فى تقديم افكار عن اجهزة قديمة او غير عاملة

سوف ابدأ بنفسى:

مكونات لا تعمل:

mother board
hard desk
pony programer


هل من الممكن الاستفادة من هذه الاجهزة فى عمل اى اختراع جديد؟؟

او الاستعانة بمكونات بها لعمل فكرة جديدة؟؟

شكرا مقدما

كمال حمزة
مدير منتديات www.GalaxyGsm.com


----------



## فليح رضوان (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اسلام عليكم أخي حامد وعيد مبارك سعيد علينا وعلى جميع المسلمين
شكرا على الموضوع الجيد وسؤالي عن كيفيت إستخدام وحدت تغديت الكمبيوتر في استخراج 24v


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 نوفمبر 2010)

فليح رضوان قال:


> اسلام عليكم أخي حامد وعيد مبارك سعيد علينا وعلى جميع المسلمين
> شكرا على الموضوع الجيد وسؤالي عن كيفيت إستخدام وحدت تغديت الكمبيوتر في استخراج 24v



السلام عليكم 
يوجد سلك لونه ازرق (-12) فولت 
و يوجد سلك لونه اصفر (+12) فولت 
عند استخدام السلكين يكون الفولت الخارج (24) فولت 
و لكن احترس (24) فولت شديدة جداً على الأجزاء الإلكترونية 

و من الممكن الحصول على (10) فولت 
يوجد سلك لونه احمر (+5) فولت 
و يوجد سلك لونه ابيض (-5) فولت 
عند استخدام السلكين يكون الفولت الخارج (10) فولت 

و كل عام و انتم بخير 
:55:و أسأل الله ان يتقبل منا العمل الصالح :55:
:14::14::14::14::14::14:​


----------



## فليح رضوان (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الإفادة وجازاك الله عنا كل خير وعيد مبارك سعيد


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 نوفمبر 2010)

فليح رضوان قال:


> شكرا على الإفادة وجازاك الله عنا كل خير وعيد مبارك سعيد



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و كل عام و انتم بخير 
:55:و أسأل الله ان يتقبل منا العمل الصالح :55:
:14::14::14::14::14::14:​


----------



## فليح رضوان (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اسلام عليكم اخي حامد وعيد مبارك سعيد 
تكملتا للموضوع هل يمكن استخدام وحدت تغديت الكمبيوتر في شحن بطارية 12v
وما اتعديلات الواجب عملها وشكرا وفقك الله


----------



## ابو حسن التميمي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بوركت جهودك اخي العزيز​


----------



## خزانة الأسرار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

سؤال بخصوص الماذر بورد

انا لدي ماذر بورد واريد ان استخدم الكهرباء الى به الى وهي 24 فولت 

كيف استطيع ان اشغله عن طريق البور سبلاي؟ الموجود في الكمبيوتر نفسه ام ماذا؟


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

فليح رضوان قال:


> اسلام عليكم اخي حامد وعيد مبارك سعيد
> تكملتا للموضوع هل يمكن استخدام وحدت تغديت الكمبيوتر في شحن بطارية 12v
> وما اتعديلات الواجب عملها وشكرا وفقك الله



السلام عليكم 
ليست هناك أي تعديلات 
ركز معي جيداً 
يوجد سلك باللون الأزرق (-12) فولت 
يوجد سلك باللون الأصفر (+12)فولت
عند استخدامهم يعطي 24 فولت 
تأكد من الأمبير الموجود بوحدة التغذية قبل التحميل عليه 
حتي لا تحترق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو حسن التميمي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بوركت جهودك اخي العزيز​


شكراً لك​


----------



## المهندس الشيخ أحمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أريد تصليح لابتوب وبس مافيه شاشة ولكن يشتغل على شاشة المكتبي بس في رقم سري مايشتغل كيف أحذف الرقم السري وكيف أصلح الهاردسك.هذا وأرجو المساعدة 
وشكرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس الشيخ أحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا أريد تصليح لابتوب وبس مافيه شاشة ولكن يشتغل على شاشة المكتبي بس في رقم سري مايشتغل كيف أحذف الرقم السري وكيف أصلح الهاردسك.هذا وأرجو المساعدة
> وشكرا


ارجوا التوضيح أكثر 
هل هذا باسورد دخول الوندوز 
أم باسورد سستم 
ارجوا الإجابة​


----------



## flytech (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله .... ابداعات و مخ نظيف................. خالص تحياتي


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

flytech قال:


> ماشاء الله .... ابداعات و مخ نظيف................. خالص تحياتي



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد 
شكراً لك على مشاركتك ​


----------



## ابو الخل63 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

نصل كاميرة مراقبه بالكومبيوترونستفاد من الهارد في تسجيل ومراقبة مدخل المنزل لدينا او محلاتنا التجارية


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو الخل63 قال:


> نصل كاميرة مراقبه بالكومبيوترونستفاد من الهارد في تسجيل ومراقبة مدخل المنزل لدينا او محلاتنا التجارية



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد 
شكراً لك على مشاركتك ​


----------



## ahmed2samir (4 فبراير 2011)

فعلا والله لازم نشغل الجمجمة شويه


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 فبراير 2011)

ahmed2samir قال:


> فعلا والله لازم نشغل الجمجمة شويه



نعم 
شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد 
شكراً لك على مشاركتك ​


----------



## mahmood_ahmed30 (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shanoon77 (2 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على هه الموضوع ,,,,,,,,,, اني عندي موبايل عدد 3 وتوجد فيه كامرات ممكن استفاد من هذي الكامرات مع تحياتي


----------



## mondey122 (4 يوليو 2011)

فكرتك ممتازة ...:31:


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

mahmood_ahmed30 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



العفو أخي الكريم 
و شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم على ردك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

shanoon77 قال:


> الف شكر على هه الموضوع ,,,,,,,,,, اني عندي موبايل عدد 3 وتوجد فيه كامرات ممكن استفاد من هذي الكامرات مع تحياتي




اخي بالنسبة للكاميرات فستحتاج لدوائر إلكترونية 
وشكراً لك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

mondey122 قال:


> فكرتك ممتازة ...:31:



شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم 
:84: وكل عام وانتم بخير :84:​


----------



## مهندس محمد منعم (19 أغسطس 2011)

لاتقل لي لايوجد اختراع .....اظن انك قلت اخترعت شيئا او قلت مايبدو كذللك ....ارنا بيان بالعمل بدل الردود والشكر ....
الموضوع فكرته جميلة لكن output very big zero


----------



## miltronique (21 أغسطس 2011)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> :56:السلام عليكم:56:
> :83:فين ردودكم يا أصدقاء :83:
> 
> :80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80:​



تريد الردود بعد عشرين دقيقة من كتابة الموضوع
انت مستعجل كثيرا


----------



## miltronique (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
يمكن الاستفادة من الرامات القديمة (خلايا الذاكرة) مع الميكروكنترول مثل 16Fxxx أو أي نوع آخر لكن حذاري عند نزع الدارات المدمجة للذاكرة يجب ألا تتجاوز 15 ثانية تحت الحرارة كما يجب أن تستخدم مثبت الجهد لتغذيتها


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
على مشاركتك 
تحياتي لك


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم 
هذا من زوقك


----------

